# How big you think my pup is gonna be? Curious as hell



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

So I have a 4 1/2 month old staffordshire/American bull dog, right now she is 42 lbs. Her dad(staffy) is a big boy at like 115 or so, and the mom(American bulldog) is around 75 Lbs Everyone is telling me she is gonna be huge, which I kinda hope not. Hell I got the runt of he litter for that reason. I was just wondering around what weight will she be when she stops growing? I know it's so hard to tell so just trying to get an opinion. Just a note a few brothers and sisters she plays with are between 50/60 lbs already. I'm hoping shell be around 60 lbs lik my pit.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Pacifico23 said:


> So I have a 4 1/2 month old staffordshire/American bull dog, right now she is 42 lbs. Her dad(staffy) is a big boy at like 115 or so, and the mom(American bulldog) is around 75 Lbs Everyone is telling me she is gonna be huge, which I kinda hope not. Hell I got the runt of he litter for that reason. I was just wondering around what weight will she be when she stops growing? I know it's so hard to tell so just trying to get an opinion. Just a note a few brothers and sisters she plays with are between 50/60 lbs already. I'm hoping shell be around 60 lbs lik my pit.


If you dog is 4 months and 42 lbs then she will be around 80 to 90 lbs 
At 4 months it is estimated that dogs will double in the weight they are at. 
But usually its around 5 lbs under or over the weight doubled. Meaning 42 x 2 = 84 
Sorry but I dont believe 60 will be that weight for her.

Hope this helps ya

Deb


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> So I have a 4 1/2 month old staffordshire/American bull dog, right now she is 42 lbs. Her dad(staffy) is a big boy at like 115 or so, and the mom(American bulldog) is around 75 Lbs Everyone is telling me she is gonna be huge, which I kinda hope not. Hell I got the runt of he litter for that reason. I was just wondering around what weight will she be when she stops growing? I know it's so hard to tell so just trying to get an opinion. Just a note a few brothers and sisters she plays with are between 50/60 lbs already. I'm hoping shell be around 60 lbs lik my pit.


Are you sure that's not backwards, American Bulldogs can get to be 115 but no pure bead Staffy is that big. Staffys should be around 50lbs IMO. My boyfriend used to breed American Bulldogs and our Male was 130. Big ol boy. Can you post us a pic I bet he's cute.:woof:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

84.75 lbs.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Are you sure that's not backwards, American Bulldogs can get to be 115 but no pure bead Staffy is that big. Staffys should be around 50lbs IMO. My boyfriend used to breed American Bulldogs and our Male was 130. Big ol boy. Can you post us a pic I bet he's cute.:woof:


Hah I know right. I'm sorry he is half staffy. His dad Jasper was a big one full from what I remember. Then the mom was a blue pit "supposive gotti" or whatever. Roscoe my pupppies dad is the size of a freaking lab, a freak in that litter. The other pups from what I've seen are waaaayyy smaller. Yeah I've been trying post some pics of my pups but don't know how..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NesOne said:


> 84.75 lbs.


I love it when you post then I get to see that beautiful boy:woof::woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Hah I know right. I'm sorry he is half staffy. His dad Jasper was a big one full from what I remember. Then the mom was a blue pit "supposive gotti" or whatever. Roscoe my pupppies dad is the size of a freaking lab, a freak in that litter. The other pups from what I've seen are waaaayyy smaller. Yeah I've been trying post some pics of my pups but don't know how..


get a photobucket account its free. Then you copy the image code and paste it in your post. Here's a pic of our old American Bulldog Mack Truck. I miss this boy soooo much, R.I.P. sweet Macaroni we love you always.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a pic of the dogs

First one is her dad roscoe









Second one is My puppy maggie. I love this pic









And just for fun my third one, my baby Isis


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaaawwww their all so pretty. Here's our old American Bulldog Female Mary Jane


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Is Isis mixed?


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Is Isis mixed?


She was a rescue, but they were able to retrieve her paperwork from her old vet. She was listed as red nose pitbull on it. She really isn't as wide as she looks in the pic. She was overweight in this pic lol. However when I adopted her they listed her as a Pitbull/sharpei mix. But theres no way she is that mix.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Btw Gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> She was a rescue, but they were able to retrieve her paperwork from her old vet. She was listed as red nose pitbull on it. She really isn't as wide as she looks in the pic. She was overweight in this pic lol. However when I adopted her they listed her as a Pitbull/sharpei mix. But theres no way she is that mix.


Yea my dog Marley's mom was a pit Shar pei mix and looked nothing like this.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I'm having a blonde moment were you talking about American Bulldogs Or American Bullies?


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Ok I'm having a blonde moment were you talking about American Bulldogs Or American Bullies?


Yeah getting kinda confusing.
-Roscoe is the Staffy/Pitbull(but def see how he is prob just a bully cause his size). I knew the parents and jasper roscoes dad was def smalller than roscoe.
-The mom is full blooded american bulldog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Yeah getting kinda confusing.
> -Roscoe is the Staffy/Pitbull(but def see how he is prob just a bully cause his size). I knew the parents and jasper roscoes dad was def smalller than roscoe.
> -The mom is full blooded american bulldog.


Oh ok. I thought you were talking about Isis. Usually American Bulldogs are white with markings but I've seen a few tan ones. I love the squishy faces too. Here's Mary Jane's Dad

Stansburry's Muggs McGinnis









And her Mom Stansburry's Snuggles










Here's Mack Trucks Dad Henry's touch of Gold


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Oh ok. I thought you were talking about Isis. Usually American Bulldogs are white with markings but I've seen a few tan ones. I love the squishy faces too. Here's Mary Jane's Dad
> 
> Stansburry's Muggs McGinnis
> 
> ...


Its funny maggie completely took to her dad. Isis is the one that is supposively full red nose pit, according to her vet records before I had her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see more of your pup she is going to be a big beautiful girl. She's sooo cute and what an adorable face.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I <3 UGA pups


----------

